# Advice for large HDTV for <$10k



## Spridle (Sep 5, 2007)

I fine tuned my audio setup with advice from HTS members. Now I'm upgrading video. To get me started, I would like to know the best options for HDTV meeting these priorities:

1) 65" or preferably larger
2) outstanding picture quality and color accuracy and good blacks and contrast
3) viewable from any angle
4) suited for a large family room 22wx33lx10h (main seat 14' from screen)
5) most viewed sources: Vudu movies, cable HDTV
6) no interest in 3d, internet not that important since my oppo connects
7) no or minimal blooming or artifacts
8) 1080p
9) black attractive case
10) not projection
11) built in tuner
12) $10k or less


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Look for one of the Panasonic 65VTXX models - either last year's VT30 or wait for this year's VT50. The VT50 is just starting to roll out I believe.


----------

